# RTL Dschungelcamp: 'Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus' 2015 Promoshoot by Stefan Gregorowius [34x]



## sprudl (10 Jan. 2015)

*01-Angelina Heger*


 

 






*02. Sara Kulka*


 

 






*03. Tanja Tischewitsch*


 

 






*04. Maren Gilzer*


 

 






*05. Patricia Blanco*


 

 






*06. Rebecca Siemoneit-Barum*


 

 





*
07. Walter Freiwald*


 

 






*08. Aurelio Savina*


 

 






*09. Benjamin Boyce*


 

 






*10. Rolfe Scheider*


 

 






*11. Jörn Schlönvoigt*


 

 

​


----------



## Vespasian (11 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Kandidaten - Dschungelcamp 2015 [34x]*

Ich glaub' einige dieser "Promis" seh ich hier zum ersten mal!

Werd mir diese Staffel nur wegen Maren ansehen...


----------



## krawutz (11 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Kandidaten - Dschungelcamp 2015 [34x]*



Vespasian schrieb:


> Werd mir diese Staffel nur wegen Maren ansehen...



Immerhin hat sie extra dafür unbezahlten Urlaub in der Sachsenklinik genommen.


----------



## painkiller (11 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Kandidaten - Dschungelcamp 2015 [34x]*

Danke, sehr schön


----------



## comatron (11 Jan. 2015)

*AW: Kandidaten - Dschungelcamp 2015 [34x]*

Das "Who is Who" des deutschen Nichts (mit 2 Ausnahmen vielleicht).


----------



## MetalFan (11 Jan. 2015)

:thx: sehr für Angelina & Sara!


----------



## goldfield121 (20 Jan. 2015)

klasse fotos, vielen dank!


----------



## cool2280 (24 Jan. 2015)

will mehr Fotos von maren gilzer


----------

